# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Bangkok & Umgebung > Geografie >  Stadtplan von BKK und Landkarte von Thailand

## saiasia

Ein Freund sagte mir, daß es eine CD gibt,
auf der Stadtpläne von Bangkok und
eine Landkarte von Thailand sind.

Auf den Karten sind auch kleine Ortschaften drauf,
die man sonst auf keiner Karte findet.

Nur weiss er nicht mehr wo es diese CD 
zu kaufen gibt.

Kann da einer von euch weiterhelfen, denn mich
würde diese CD auch sehr interessieren.

Danke

----------


## Enrico

CD kann ich nicht dienen, aber diesen herrlichen Link http://www.nexus.net/~911gfx/thailand.html

----------


## odd

Ich hatte von Thinknet eine CD mit dem Stadtplan Bangkok/Samut Prakan. Der Zoombereich machte sogar Google (fast) Konkurrenz.

Von Thailand selbst kenne ich ausser Google Map nur noch clickthai inkl. CD.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Von Thinknet gibt es auch was für ganz Thailand.

Hab ich noch irgendwo auf meiner Festplatte schlummern...kann ich bei gelegenheit mal nach suchen.

----------


## odd

> Von Thinknet gibt es auch was für ganz Thailand.
> 
> Hab ich noch irgendwo auf meiner Festplatte schlummern...kann ich bei gelegenheit mal nach suchen.


Hast Du dazu eine CD?

----------


## Daniel Sun

Nö, gab es mal irgendwo als Download.
CD wird also nicht benötigt.

----------


## odd

Bin auf die Seite auf Thinknet versuchte die Site zu laden, als Antwort erhielt ich: Ordner unbekannt.  :: 

Edit: Dieser Link scheint zu klappen.

----------


## saiasia

Danke für superschnellen Antworten. Den Link von *Enrico* kannte ich schon.
Hatte den Link vor einigen Wochen schon mal angeklickt.
Nicht schlecht, Danke *Enrico*.
Du gibst als Wohnort Korat an, direkt oder etwas außerhalb ?

Der zweite Link von odd ist gut, habe schon ein paar Adressen ausfindig gemacht.

Wollte mir von Thailand eine Karte mitbringen, habe aber in den 3 Wochen nicht einmal daran gedacht.
Als ich dann wieder zuhause war, fiel es mir wieder ein.


saiasia

----------


## pit

> Wollte mir von Thailand eine Karte mitbringen, habe aber in den 3 Wochen nicht einmal daran gedacht.....
> saiasia


Ja ja, so geht das. Kenne ich irgendwoher.

Ich hatte mal einen sehr gutem Stadtplan von Bangkok auf dem Rechner. Der ist leider mit einem Festplattencrash untergegangen. Ich versuche, den nun ernsthaft wieder zu finden. Sobald ich näheres weiß, .....

 ::  
Pit

----------


## Enrico

Ich hab hier noch so nen Programm auf der Platte:

?????????????? Karte von BKK

und MapMagicTH07

----------

